
Ask HN: Resources to understand mail servers indepth? - sharmi
I would like to know how mail servers function and all the authentication mechanisms like DKIM, DMARC, SPF etc. What resources would you recommend?<p>I would prefer a book but excellent articles and tutorial series would also be great.
======
hackermailman
Can start with the smtp standard
[https://tools.ietf.org/rfc/rfc5321.txt](https://tools.ietf.org/rfc/rfc5321.txt)
and follow the citations at the bottom to learn more about DKIM ect.

OpenSMTPD has a few presentations on the changes they made and explains
architecture
[https://www.opensmtpd.org/papers.html](https://www.opensmtpd.org/papers.html)

~~~
sharmi
Thank you. I will start reading the rfc asap.

------
sd54
Come work for us at Oath (Yahoo and AOL mail). Free food and great learning
environment.

